# AFI or Peter Stark for producing?



## Elle Woods (Jun 21, 2012)

Originally I was only going to apply to Peter Stark, assuming I'd work in LA for a year (I'm moving there August 18) and then if I got in, I'd work and do the program. But someone just recommended I apply to AFI's producing program, and the deadline is surprisingly still open until July 16th! Should I apply? Which is more prestigious for producing? I want to make big budget studio films, and run a studio like Warner bros someday. (big dreams, I know)

If I got into AFI, could I defer til next year? And if I didn't like the first year and I got into stark next year, could I transfer to stark as 2nd year student??


----------

